# Problema L293B... Caida de voltaje en la fuente.



## FredGonz (Jun 21, 2011)

Tengo 4 pilas de 1.5 como fuente.. es decir 6v...

Entonces conecto el puente H para que el motor gire a un solo sentido (tal como aparece en el datasheet). Lo que me ocurre es que cuando prendo los motor el voltaje en la fuente baja.. es decir si mido los terminales de las pilas me da como 5.3 v.. ¿Porque ocurre esto? me parese algo extraño que me baje el voltaje en la misma fuente.. ¿Como soluciono este problema?

Tambien tengo un regulador 7805.. con el pensaba alimentar las otras pastillas que funcionan a 5v... Lo que me susede es que cuando estan apagado los motor la salida del regulador me da como 4.7v y cuando prendo el motor baja a 4 v... Necesito solucionar ese problema... y no se que hacer..

Gracias a todos los que me puedan ayudar...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Eso ocurre porque el consumo del motro es bastante elevado y las pilas no tiene suficiente energia, tendras que probar con pilas de NiCa, que suelen entregar hasta 1A y si no probar algun tipo de bateria recargable de las pequeñas, que este acorde a tus necesidades


----------



## FredGonz (Jun 21, 2011)

y como se cuanto entregan unas alcalinas? porque en la pila no dice...

Voy a usar unas de NiMH que son las que tengo de 1300 (1.3A)... La de NiCa creo que son un poco viejas asi que no tengo de esas...

Lo que me parese raro es que la bateria es la que me esta suministrando la energia y ella es la que se esta callendo... Nunca pense que algo asi podria pasar.

Otra pregunta... En tal caso como puedo saber cual es el amperaje que consumen los motores?

Ya probe esas pilas y aun me hace lo mismo... Son unos motor de una caja de engranaje que compre en esta tienda... les paso el link... http://www.electronica.com.ve//ventas/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=470


----------



## soerok (Jun 21, 2011)

Según wikipedia las pilas alcalinas dan entre 1100 mAh - 2700 mAh, y si quieres medir el consumo de un motor conectalo a una fuente en serie con un amperimetro, eso te da el consumo nominal, luego mide el consumo pero con el eje del motor parado, eso te da el consumo máximo que puede llegar a tener el motor.


----------



## FredGonz (Jun 21, 2011)

Hice la prueba.. conecte nada mas las baterias y el motor y me dio un consumo de 70 mA mas o menos... Luego la detuve con la mano y me dio casi 250 mA.... Me parece que tampoco consume mucho amperaje como para que me haga eso..

Otra cosa.. yo estoy conectando dos motores en paralelo.. Pero son iguales.. en tal caso el consumo seria el doble no?

o eso podria traerme un problema con el l293b?


----------



## soerok (Jun 21, 2011)

Seria una mejor opción conectar un motor a cada canal del L293 y poner en paralelo las entradas del L293, así distribuyes mejor la carga, en cuanto al consumo de los motores si seria el doble, y en cuanto a las pilas, la intensidad que entregan depende de la calidad de las mismas, prueba tu circuito con una fuente y mira como responde.


----------



## FredGonz (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok.. me riendo.. De estas opciones cual es la mejor??

1- Usar 2 bancos de pila una para los motores y otra para el teensy y boto el regulador fuck... Problema que mis baterias de recargables que deben dar 1.2v no se porque las 4 me dan 6v.. =S

2- Intentar alimentar el teensy con 3.9 v (Lo que da el regulador cuando los motores prenden) (No creo que resulte) ni se si es recomendable.

3- Alimentar el teensy directamente sin regulador y que cuando los motores se apaguen resiva 6 v y cuando prendan reciba 5v

4- Lanzo el robot por la ventana y dejo que el profesor me ponga un 0


----------



## soerok (Jun 21, 2011)

Estas metiendole 6V a un regulador de 5V?, a un regulador hay que meterle unos 2 o 3 volts por encima de su voltaje, por ejemplo a un 7805 hay que alimentarlo con 8V, yo usaría 2 pilas de 9V, de esas cuadradas, una para los motores y otra para el control, los 9V entran a un 7805 y de ahi al control, o el banco de pilas que ya tienes hecho para los motores y una pila de 9V para el control.


----------



## FredGonz (Jun 22, 2011)

Sabes utilize la opcion 3 pegue el micro asi mismo... La que me pasa ahora es que en una de esas que cambio la velocidad del motor... (Con pwm) entonces me pasa que a veces se me reinicia el micro y vuelve a comenzar el programa...

Me da el parecer de que me baja tanto el voltaje que se reinicia el micro.

Como soluciono esto?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

El problema es que si conectas micro y motor al mismpo punto, y obvio que se te reseteara, ya que en las bobinas del motor se producen picos de tensión que son suficientes no solo para resetear el motor si no tambien para dañarlo,


----------



## FredGonz (Jun 22, 2011)

como evito eso?... yo le coloque unos supuestos diodos de proteccion... segun escuche por ahi que tengo que ponerle unos capacitores en unas partes pero no se como colocarlo...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

alimentalo de forma independiente


----------

